
Seattle's minimum wage foes done in by “deeply flawed” Univ of Washington study - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-10-24/what-minimum-wage-foes-got-wrong-about-seattle?srnd=premium
======
blacksqr
Funny how HN posts predicting disaster from min wage increases attract lots of
comments, but here, tumbleweeds.

